
Miss Your Office? Some Companies Are Building Virtual Replicas - rbanffy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/miss-your-office-some-companies-are-building-virtual-replicas-11590573600
======
focom
So is it about bringing middle management to a corporate second life?

